# 1/16th Wooden bridge and 1/24th scale treehouse builds



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

My name is Charles, I live in south Louisiana. I have been building 1/24th autos and 18 wheelers since age 5. I regrettably grew up and started building structures of iron, Ironworker and Welder for 25 years. I started building with wood a few years ago, built a two level treehouse in 1/24 and a golf cart bridge with attached tee complex in 1/64, all wood dimensions are correct. I built the real things for a few years also. I'm now moving to 1/16 scale bridges, all wood.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

welcome to hobbytal @spidwrency73

you can strrt ading image links afer your third post or upload them as attachments from your devics as well.

lookring forward to seeing hem if yo have..


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Here's a picture of the 1/24 scale treehouse, that's my first attempt doing anything like it, the staircase was easier than I thought it would be, and it has a functional trap door for access to the top level. The base is a piece of sinker Cypress, approximately 100 years old, some polyurethane and 950 hours later , the end result.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A nice piece of cypress! The tree house looks great as well. Really like the spiral staircase. Looks like it will easily convert to a lake house on piers as well! 🤙


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you, yeah it could be converted to pilings... I'm working on a replica of a treehouse build from the treehouse builder show on TV, it's a complete house, it's a challenge.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spudwrench73 said:


> Here's a picture of the 1/24 scale treehouse...


First, welcome to Hobby Talk! Second, you do nice work! If I was 1/24 scale I'd probably try to live in that treehouse!


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice to meet you here! That house is awesome! What will happen to it next? Furniture.. oh, I think a BBQ grill is missing too. Have you got children or grandchildren to play with it? Or is it something to meditate? I´d be happy to see more.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Just something I wanted to try, it is relaxing though. Thanks for the welcoming. What part of Germany are you in, It is German flag correct?


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

As my alias hints, I am from Oldenburg, up in the north, close to the north sea. I grew up in LA California as a kid, therefore my passion and hobby for building cars from the 60´s and 70´s. I seem to be quite alone in my area with this rare building hobby. But at least we have a bunch of good suppliers fro model cars and customizing parts in Germany. I have not found a forum for model hobbies in Europe yet, or those few focus on trains. But fortunately I found HobbyTalk!


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

This is a pile cap for a 2 lane, 40 ton capacity wooden vehicular bridge I'm building, in 1/16th scale. 1" broom handle for piling, 1" × 1/2" treated timber pile cap, with 1/16" steel pins installed vertically through pile cap into piling, to prevent lateral shift, everything is accurate in scale to the actual bridge, I've built a couple.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> As my alias hints, I am from Oldenburg, up in the north, close to the north sea. I grew up in LA California as a kid, therefore my passion and hobby for building cars from the 60´s and 70´s. I seem to be quite alone in my area with this rare building hobby. But at least we have a bunch of good suppliers fro model cars and customizing parts in Germany. I have not found a forum for model hobbies in Europe yet, or those few focus on trains. But fortunately I found HobbyTalk!


My mother's family has been traced back to the 1540's, my 11th Great Grandmother was a Pistorius, from Marburg, Hesse, Germany. A totally separate 11th Great Grandfather, not related to the afore mentioned great grandmother, Hands Seyblin, from Wurttemberg, Germany, born 1570ish... Later ancestors made their way to America in the 1600's.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

spudwrench73 said:


> Here's a picture of the 1/24 scale treehouse, that's my first attempt doing anything like it, the staircase was easier than I thought it would be, and it has a functional trap door for access to the top level. The base is a piece of sinker Cypress, approximately 100 years old, some polyurethane and 950 hours later , the end result.
> View attachment 329719


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is your rock wall made of real stones or do you make them yourself?


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is your rock wall made of real stones or do you make them yourself?


I'm not exactly sure of what you are referring to, I built a stone cottage from real stone, with a pinecone roof, I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

spudwrench73 said:


> View attachment 330170


In the bottom left corner of this photo is a stacked wall that looks like rocks. Are they real rocks or did you cast them?


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> In the bottom left corner of this photo is a stacked wall that looks like rocks. Are they real rocks or did you cast them?


That was the beginning of the stone cottage, they are real stones, I think we bought them at a Dollar Tree store.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

The previous picture is of another treehouse build, I'll post photos of the progression.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Your making progress! But it isn´t all out of those craft sticks, is it? Is the tube with the door going to be part of this next tree house?


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Your making progress! But it isn´t all out of those craft sticks, is it? Is the tube with the door going to be part of this next tree house?


Thank you, yes all of the structural framing is made from the craft sticks, I lament them and make beams, it's time consuming, but it works. No, that tube with the door I made a few years ago, I thought about installing a spiral staircase inside for a build, it basically just hangs out.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Chrissy said:


> I love the tree house. I help my neighbour by crafting buildings for is model railway setup. I've never had a go at building a model treehouse before. Are you going to put model people in it too?


I have some Lego figures hanging out, some furniture, and lights have been added. I enjoy building them because there are no official standards, beyond basic framing, imagination is the standard.Thank you for the comment.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice level in the back ground! How long have you had it?


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice level in the back ground! How long have you had it?


Quite a while, I have one much older than that one, a wooden Johnson, it's still accurate.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It looks like a Rabone - sorta. Are the housings plastic or metal?

Would love to see the Johnson level next time you have it out and your camera too!


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It looks like a Rabone - sorta. Are the housings plastic or metal?
> 
> Would love to see the Johnson level next time you have it out and your camera too!


It has an aluminum housing, and I have the end caps somewhere, they are plastic, can't find any manufacturer markings on it though.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Really liking the rustic beams! 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Really liking the rustic beams! 🤙


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It looks like a Rabone - sorta. Are the housings plastic or metal?
> 
> Would love to see the Johnson level next time you have it out and your camera too!


 It's pretty rough, but it works, it's as accurate as a 2 ft. Johnson, with rare earth magnets, (they are super strong), that I bought last year.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice! That one has seen some use.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice! That one has seen some use.


I have another magnetic aluminum torpedo level, it's a Sand's-Craft


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice! I cant recall ever seeing one like this.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Really liking the rustic beams! 🤙


The beam across the front is a piece of Cypress that caught my eye, a little shaping with a wood rasp and 40 grit.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks nice with the clear finish.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Looks nice with the clear finish.


Thanks, I like polyurethane, it gives depth...


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

I finally started putting the freespan section together...


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Made good progress today, blocking and hopefully start decking tomorrow...


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I was missing you! Is the oval tree house finished now or will you add a roof and some more details? 
Cool job


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you.... Yeah, it's been on the back burner, but I will get back on it, thanks again...


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

I appreciate that, the oval treehouse has been put on hold for now, but I'll get going on it soon, It turning out pretty cool... Update on the current job, bottom layer of decking is down, another sacrifice deck will cover this one...railing for pedestrian portion, cut from 80 yr old Cypress, it should be beautiful when finished, this is just a test/promotional section, would like to talk to R/C track builders, it's alot bigger in your part of the world...


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

like that old aged wood. Will look wonderful when sanded and oiled.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Got more railing done, still have 3 grab rails to install, and one bump rail on the vehicular side, then sanding of grab rails to ease all 4 corners, all 4 corners on the bump rail adjacent to the pedestrian portion and 3 on the opposite side bump rail... On the real thing we used 8×8's for bump rail, treated.... 3 progressively bigger routers w/ dedicated bits, starting with 3/4", 1 1/2", finish with a 2" round over bit, in a 3 HP Porter Cable fixed base router, not a toy, it will take a finger off in a flat second... 2 different sanders, a 8" wide, hand held Mikita planer, and a 4" also, and a 8 1/4" skill saw, and a Husqvarna 94cc chain saw, my railing tools....


----------

